# Need to drop 20lbs!!! Can I stack super DMZ-rx and Halo Extreme???



## Mr. Business (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello, 

My name is Mr. Business and I'm new to the site. Here are my stats. 

Age:30 
Height: 6ft
Weight: 216
BF% 18-20 
Weight Lifting: 10 years 
CROSSFIT: 2 years 

I've only done over the counter supplements. I've never done steroids. 

Current supplements: Amped Nos (pre-workout drink), Liquid Amino (Met-Rx), BCAA's, L-Glutamine, Tribulus, Creatine, HmB, Glucosamine/MSN, Multi-vitamin, Fish Oil, B-complex, and just finished a bottle of 1XD Testosterone boosting agent: Got Stronger, but no definition.

Goal: Looking to drop 15 to 20lbs while maintaining as much muscle mass as possible. I would like to end up at 195lbs... straight ripped!!! 

WHAT IS THE BEST CUTTING CYCLE??? 

CAN I STACK SUPER DMZ-RX AND HALO EXTREME??? AND IF SO... WHAT ELSE WOULD I NEED TO INCLUDE IN THIS CYCLE AND POST CYCLE??? 

Awesome website!!! ANY HELP WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED!!! 

Thank you in advance ~ Mr. Business


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr. Business, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Mr. Business (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Brother!


----------



## charley (Jul 8, 2012)

welcome !!!


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr. Business said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mr. Business and I'm new to the site. Here are my stats.
> 
> ...



Bro click on the IM banner then cycles, all the Info on IM stacks... Welcome to the board, great info and peeps, you will not be disapointed in any IM products, they are by far the best on the market !


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Bro click on the IM banner then cycles, all the Info on IM stacks... Welcome to the board, great info and peeps, you will not be disapointed in any IM products, they are by far the best on the market !



This.

But what eating plan will you follow to help achieve your goal? 

My goal is to drop 12 lbs. in the next six weeks. Attacking that with a keto assault.


----------



## Mr. Business (Jul 9, 2012)

I try to stay as Paleo as possible. (WHEY being the exception) I'm about 90/10. I consume around  1800 - 2300 calories daily. (including protein shakes) About 250 - 300  Grams of protein per day. I don't count carbs because I can't have any  fucking carbs I want.

Supplements: 6am (as listed in original post) 

Crossfit: 7am to 8:30am (Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday) There is Lots of CARDIO in CROSSFIT. 
Gym: 7am to 8:30am (Wednesday, Saturday) Currently use the Jim Wendler 5/3/1 Training Method 

Post Workout: 8:30 to 9am - 57G Whey Protein (Frozen Banana,Mixed Berries Blend,Water)

Lunch: 12pm -  8 to 10 oz for Turkey Burger or Chicken Breast, some sort  of mixed vegetables and fats (Asparagus, Green Beans, Mixed Greens,  Avocado, Nuts) 

Protein shake: 2 -3 pm 

Dinner: Always Before 6pm - (repeat of lunch) 8 to 10 oz for Turkey  Burger or Chicken Breast, some sort of mixed  vegetables and fats  (Asparagus, Green Beans, Mixed Greens, Avocado,  Nuts)

Before BED: Protein Shake, Fish Oil 

I have basically been doing this for about 2 months... Started at 240lbs  and am now at 216lbs. This diet fucking sucks ass, but I've had  incredible results by eliminating processed foods, bread and dairy. 

I feel pretty locked in with my diet and training routines... I'm not sure if Paleo will go well with this stack though. 

Thanks!


----------



## brazey (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome...  repost in the appropriate forum and you'll receive more responses.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome...  repost in the appropriate forum and you'll receive more responses.



Yeah, agreed, but where? Diet & Nutrition, Training, Supplements?

*Edit:* Moved to Supplements subforum. 

OP, if you create a *training journal* I can move the thread there as well.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 9, 2012)

Cant believe im the first to bring this up.

BOTH are methylated orals. Furthermore, SDMZ is extremely harsh as far as your liver goes. Im going to er on the side of caution and remind you that stacking any two methylated orals is an extremely bad idea, let alone SDMZ along with another.

You may end up losing your 20lbs, but only b/c you have gone into acute liver failure.

P.S. I learned this the hard way not 3 months ago.


----------

